# Need oil advice on my 09 Jetta 2.5



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

When I bought my Jetta I put in Mobile 1 0-40 with the VW 502 certification. I found that with the 0-40 I had some oil consumption issues, basically I would lose a quart of oil over the OCI. 

I switched to Quaker State Euro formula 5-40 and found that this oil performs excellent. The only problem is that I can't find this oil locally any more. 

I do not want to switch back to the Mobile 1 0-40 due to the consumption issues, but its time for an oil change and I have to do something. I read somewhere on hear about a year ago about some running regular old conventional 10-30 in their 2.5's anybody have any success with this. Seems kind of crazy to run that in my 2.5. 

How about the Castrol Syntec for euro motors. 

I've also read about Rotella (for diesels?????) for use in a 2.5... basically, I am confused and about ready to just go with the Castrol Syntec. 

What makes this 502 VW certification so special? The one time I took my VW to the oil change quick lube I had to stop them from adding conventional 10-30 in it. Makes me wonder how many 2.5's are out there running conventional motor oil? Probably thousands. 

thoughts? Suggestions? Observations? 

thanks! 

Jim


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

The only point of 502 oil in a non turbo is to extend the drains out to 10k. 

Any dino oil is fine out to 5000 miles in this low output engine, which does not stress the oil at all. 

I usually tell people to try Pennzoil or Havoline 10w-40 or 10w-30, even 5w-30 for cold. 

If you want extended drains, Rotella 5w-40 is a dual rated gas and diesel oil. It won't help mpg much though. 

I like the Mobil High Miles line, esp the thick 10w-30, with the same A3 Euro spec as found in 5w-40 VW 502 oils. There are not a lot of thick 30 weight oils out there to compare....German Syntec 0w-30, BMW Castrol 5w-30, M1 0w-40 is essentially the same. That's what you need for mpg in a synth oil, not 5w-40. 


Anyway, just do it, 10w-40 for summer, check consumption. If it's under control, just go ahead and try the same brand 10w-30 for winter. 


Believe me, 2 changes of dino oil at 5k gives a better result than one change of synth at 10k, approx the same price. (leave the filter on at 5k). 


Here's a toy for you. 

http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com/origin/lubrizol/EOACEA2009/RPTOOL2010Dep/rp/pc/index.html 

Compare the VW specs to the generic ACEA specs, like A3 and A5 that cheap otc synth oils carry. See, w/o the stupid $500k VW 502 spec cert, the price comes down a lot. You also get newer formulas too.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

This is the synth oil you want...


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

My 2.5 consumes thinner oils too. I am running Mobil 1 high milage 10w30, with 1/3 qrt of rotella t6 5w40. I just changed it so Its too early to check for consumption.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*warranty*

if you're on warranty use what's required. they'll never do a uoa but they can ask for receipts. nobody giving free "expert" advice offers a warranty. a qt between changes is nothing to get excited about anyway.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

"if"? 

No solid advice other than the owner's manual? 

lol.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*that is solid advice*



Apexxx said:


> "if"?
> 
> No solid advice other than the owner's manual?
> 
> lol.


 you don't warranty a thing. if you're under warranty and want to stay that way, play by their rules. it's not really that hard. 502 oil may not meet your standards but, then again your standards seem to change from week to week. i've been consistent saying do what they tell you for the warranty. common sense, oh, i'm sorry that's not something you comprehend


----------



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I am posting a follow up to this. I figured I would try. My motor is over 60k so there is no warrenty now. I changed the oil with regular old 10w30 Mobile 5000 "Dino" and a Fram oil filter. 

Right off the bat, the motor is quieter than with the 502 vw vunderoil. 

My plan is to run this oil and at the 3-4k mile mark send off an oil sample for an oil analysis. Then I will report back here with the analysis if you all are interested. 

Thanks!

Jerem


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

More like 5000-6000 miles


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*audisquirt*



BrutalDictator said:


> More like 5000-6000 miles


was worried you were impounded. take your meds and you'll get by, maybe not well, but get by.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

for 50k i have used lubro moly 5w-40 

no issues, and everything works wonderfully.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> for 50k i have used lubro moly 5w-40
> 
> no issues, and everything works wonderfully.


 x2 
i also use liqui moly 5w-40 for my 2009 2.5l


----------

